# Need Help choosing batteries



## gra2472 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi guys, I have a pair of Bachmann shays and a 2-8-0 that would like to convert to battery but I can't decide what batteries have the best value. I know I need 14.2 or 14.4 volt batteries with approximately 2200 mAh. What brand should I use? Like everybody else I need to keep costs down as much as possible. 

Thanks

Garrett 
Sacramento


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a 2-truck Shay that uses the following from All-Battery and I paid about $37.00. I am quite satisfied.

Tenergy Li-Ion 18650 14.8V 2200mAh Rechargeable Battery Pack w/ PCB Protection

The Shay runs indoors and is controlled with a G-Scale Graphics RailBoss 4. It has run at least two hours continuously on the flat, no grades. No slow down, no indication that the battery was drained. I've had the battery for about a year.


----------



## gra2472 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thats what I needed. Thank you


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

That same 14.8v 2200mAh Li-Ion battery is available from www.allelectronics.com for $15. 

*Link here*

I bought a bunch of them this Spring, and have found them to be very good quality. I don't know if this was a special buy on AllElectronics' part or what the story is, but the quality is there at half the price, so I'm not complaining.

Later,

K


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Regarding Kevin's response, there was the thread at that other > site <. I'm not certain what the inter-forum etiquette is regarding mentioning the "other" guys. But I personally see nothing wrong with it.


----------

